# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cảm biến áp suất máy nén khí

## Chuyên máy nén khí

💁*♀️💁*♀️*Cảm biến áp suất máy nén khí* là thiết bị dùng để đo áp suất đưa tín hiệu về các bộ điều khiển hay PLC để biết được giá trị áp suất thực tế là bao nhiêu ?



✅Công dụng của các loại cảm biến áp suất
+ Cảm biến áp suất nước được dùng để đo áp suất nước trực tiếp từ các trạm bơm
+ Cảm biến áp suất thuỷ lực dùng để đo áp suất thuỷ lực của các cẩu trục
+ Cảm biến áp suất khí nén dùng để đo áp lực của máy nén khí .
 Ngoài ra cảm biến áp suất còn được dùng để đo mức nước trong tank chứa nước …

Nếu bạn có bất kỳ thắc mắc gì hãy liên hệ ngay vào SĐT
📞📞📞0246 6568 252 - 0812 883 828 - Kỹ thuật: 0962 893 828
*
CHÚC CÁC BẠN CÓ MỘT NGÀY TỐT LÀNH VÀ VUI VẺ*

----------

vuongkhang

----------

